# civil = πολιτικός, αστικός | ευγενικός — και άλλα



## nickel (Mar 1, 2010)

Η συζήτηση για το _civil society_ αναδεικνύει τα προβλήματα της μετάφρασης του _civil_. Καταθέτω εδώ κάποια γνωστά και λιγότερο γνωστά και κάποια που ακόμα δουλεύονται και κάποια που μπορεί να μη σας αρέσουν, για να φέρουμε μια τάξη στις μεταφράσεις της λέξης. Το επίθετο _civil_ προέρχεται από το λατινικό _civilis_, δηλ. «πολιτικός, των πολιτών», αλλά συχνά βοηθάει να καταλαβαίνουμε ποιο είναι το αντίθετό του.

*civil action* = αστική αγωγή (ANT. criminal action)
*civil authority* = πολιτική αρχή (ANT. military authority)
*civil aviation* = πολιτική αεροπορία (ANT. military aviation)
*civil code* = αστικός κώδικας (ANT. criminal code)
*civil courts* = αστικά δικαστήρια (ANT. criminal courts)
*civil defence* = πολιτική άμυνα (ANT. military defence)
*civil disobedience* = αντίσταση κατά της αρχής, απείθεια κατά της αρχής πολιτική ανυπακοή
*civil engineer* = πολιτικός μηχανικός
*civil guard* = πολιτοφυλακή (ANT. military guard)
*civil law* = αστικό δίκαιο (ANT. criminal law)
*civil liberties* = πολιτικές ελευθερίες, ελευθερίες του πολίτη
*civil marriage* = πολιτικός γάμος (secular marriage, ANT. religious ceremony)
*civil procedure* = πολιτική δικονομία (ANT. criminal procedure)
*civil rights* = πολιτικά δικαιώματα, δικαιώματα του πολίτη
*civil servant* = δημόσιος υπάλληλος
*civil service* = δημόσια διοίκηση, δημοσιοϋπαλληλικό σώμα
*civil society* = κοινωνία (των) πολιτών (αλλά δείτε και εδώ)) (ANT. state)
*civil union, civil partnership* = συμφωνία ή σύμβαση συμβίωσης (σύμφωνο συμβίωσης, ένωση αστικού χαρακτήρα, αστική ένωση, ένωση ομοφύλων) (ANT. religious union)
*civil unrest, civil disorder* = ταραχές, λαϊκή εξέγερση
*civil war* = εμφύλιος πόλεμος
*civil works* = έργα πολιτικού μηχανικού
*civil year* = ημερολογιακό έτος (ANT. astronomical / natural / solar year)

Με τη σημασία του «ευγενικός», δηλώνει συχνά ψυχρή και τυπική ευγένεια, την ελάχιστη απαιτούμενη απόσταση από το να είναι κάποιος _rude_.

Κάποια απ' αυτά θα θέλετε μάλλον να τα σχολιάσετε...


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 1, 2010)

Εξαιρετικό ποστ, ως συνήθως, δεν θα έπρεπε, όμως, η "civil action" να αποδοθεί ως "πολιτική αγωγή" και όχι ως αστική;


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> Εξαιρετικό ποστ, ως συνήθως, δεν θα έπρεπε, όμως, η "civil action" να αποδοθεί ως "πολιτική αγωγή" και όχι ως αστική;


Πρόσεξε γιατί ρίχνω άδειες για να πιάσω γεμάτες εκεί όπου οι αμφιβολίες μου είναι πιο πολλές από τις γνώσεις μου (για να μην πω ότι το σκοτάδι περισσότερο από το ημίφως).

Πώς διακρίνουμε την αγωγή (πολιτική; αστική;) που καταθέτουμε από την _πολιτική αγωγή_ που ένα λεξικό μου μεταφράζει civil plaintiff in a criminal prosecution; Δώστε και σώστε!


----------



## Themis (Mar 1, 2010)

Νομίζω σκέτο "αγωγή" (δεν υπάρχει "ποινική αγωγή"!). Η "πολιτική αγωγή" αποκτά προσδιορισμό επειδή βρίσκεται στο πλαίσιο ποινικής δίκης. Ένα άλλο πρόβλημα σοβαρό και συχνό είναι το "civil rights", το οποίο συναντιέται όχι σπάνια δίπλα στο "political rights". Η απόδοση "ατομικά δικαιώματα" θα έπρεπε ίσως να μπει τουλάχιστον σαν δεύτερη εκδοχή. Αντίστοιχα και για τις "ελευθερίες".


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2010)

Themis said:


> Νομίζω σκέτο "αγωγή" (δεν υπάρχει "ποινική αγωγή"!).


Δεν είναι άσχημο σαν ιδέα το σκέτο. Με αντίθετο την «ποινική δίωξη».

Ευχαριστώ και για τα «ατομικά» και συμφωνώ.

(Όλα τα σχόλια θα ενσωματωθούν κάποια στιγμή στο αρχικό μήνυμα.)


----------



## Themis (Mar 1, 2010)

Επίσης, το civil disobedience νομίζω ότι σημαίνει ειρηνική (μη βίαιη) ανυπακοή και είναι πολιτική έννοια, όχι ποινική όπως τα: αντίσταση κατά της αρχής, απείθεια κατά της αρχής.


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2010)

Themis said:


> Επίσης, το civil disobedience νομίζω ότι σημαίνει ειρηνική (μη βίαιη) ανυπακοή και είναι πολιτική έννοια, όχι ποινική όπως τα: αντίσταση κατά της αρχής, απείθεια κατά της αρχής.


Είναι από εκείνα για τα οποία θα ήθελα να γίνει κουβέντα, όπως και η «μη θρησκευτική ένωση».


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 1, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πρόσεξε γιατί ρίχνω άδειες για να πιάσω γεμάτες εκεί όπου οι αμφιβολίες μου είναι πιο πολλές από τις γνώσεις μου (για να μην πω ότι το σκοτάδι περισσότερο από το ημίφως).
> 
> Πώς διακρίνουμε την αγωγή (πολιτική; αστική;) που καταθέτουμε από την _πολιτική αγωγή_ που ένα λεξικό μου μεταφράζει civil plaintiff in a criminal prosecution; Δώστε και σώστε!



Η αγωγή είναι σκέτη αγωγή, εκτός από την περίπτωση που έχει ασκηθεί στο πλαίσιο ποινικής δίκης, οπότε πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να προσδιορισθεί ως πολιτική. Η civil action είναι ακριβώς αυτό. Συνεπώς, δεν μπορεί να αποδοθεί απλώς ως αγωγή (η οποία είναι κατά κανόνα η "lawsuit").


----------



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2010)

Μια που βρήκαμε νομικούς εύκαιρους, να δώσουμε και την απόδοση του *civil commotion*; Και πώς διακρίνεται από άλλες μορφές ταραχών; Αρκεί το_ λαϊκή εξέγερση_ (το βρήκα πάντως και _πολιτικές ταραχές_);

Επίσης *civil protection* = _πολιτική προστασία_.

Για τα *civil day*, *civil time* και *civil year* βρίσκω και αποδόσεις με το _πολιτικός_ ή το _συμβατικός_ (Νίκελ: _ημερολογιακός_), ενώ στο Teleterm: *civil timekeeping* = _αστική ώρα_.

Επειδή δεν δίνεται αντίθετο για την κατανόηση του *civil engineer*, να πούμε ότι ο όρος δημιουργήθηκε σε αντιδιαστολή με το military engineer, καθότι οι πρώτοι μηχανικοί ήταν αυτοί τού Μηχανικού (δηλαδή του στρατού). Κι είναι αξιοσημείωτο ότι ο όρος, αν και «πολιτικός», επέστρεψε και στις Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις· κι έτσι *The Civil Lord* (of the Admiralty) = _ο Διευθυντής Ναυτικών Έργων_.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 2, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Μια που βρήκαμε νομικούς εύκαιρους, να δώσουμε και την απόδοση του *civil commotion*; Και πώς διακρίνεται από άλλες μορφές ταραχών; Αρκεί το_ λαϊκή εξέγερση_ (το βρήκα πάντως και _πολιτικές ταραχές_);



Τώρα Ζαζ βάζεις τα δύσκολα (και όχι κατ' ανάγκη νομικά). Για το civil commotion πιστεύω ότι η ιδανική απόδοση θα ήταν ο αρχαιοελληνικός όρος "στάσις" με το σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενο που του αποδίδει λ.χ. ο Πολύβιος (δηλ. της πολιτικής και κοινωνικής αναταραχής στο πλαίσιο της πόλης-κράτους). Χρωστώ παραπομπές, ή έστω παραπομπή, αλλά είμαι εντελώς πτώμα για να το ψάξω απόψε:). Δυστυχώς η σημασία της λέξης άλλαξε τόσο που σήμερα η χρήση της θα ήταν απρόσφορη.
Το "λαϊκή εξέγερση" δεν το θεωρώ ακριβές: δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι πρόκειται για εξέγερση και πάντως δεν είναι απαραίτητα λαϊκή (μπορεί να έχει προκληθεί από μια αριστοκρατία ή ελίτ). Τέλος, οι "πολιτικές ταραχές" μου φαίνονται άστοχες sur toute la ligne. Τί πάει να πει "πολιτικές" εδώ; Νομίζω ότι σχετικά ικανοποιητική απόδοση θα ήταν το "κοινωνική αναταραχή", με όλα τα μειονεκτήματά της.

ΥΓ: Ευτυχώς υπήρχε εδραιωμένη απόδοση κι έτσι κανείς δεν διανοήθηκε να μεταφράσει το civil war ως "πολιτικό πόλεμο"!


----------



## Costas (Mar 2, 2010)

Το *civil guard* πολιτοφυλακή πέφτει πάνω στο militia. Π.χ., στην Ισπανία του 1937 η Guardia Civil ανήκε στο ένα στρατόπεδο και οι milicianos στο αντίπαλο στρατόπεδο (εντός του αντιφρανκικού στρατοπέδου και οι δύο) [θα μου πεις, μήπως οι columnas δεν συγκρούστηκαν με τη Falange; ]. Σκέφτομαι πώς να τα βάλω, ίσως πολιτοφυλακή/πολιτοφύλακες τη milicia και πολιτοφρουρά/πολιτοφρουρούς την Guardia Civil. Μάλιστα κάποια στιγμή σκεφτόμουν να βάλω την Guardia Civil "Καραμπινιέροι", αλλά διαπίστωσα ότι υπήρχαν _και_ Carabineros τότε στην Ισπανία! Ο Τάσος Δαρβέρης στο _Προσκύνημα στην Καταλωνία_ του Όργουελ (εκδ. Διεθνής Βιβλιοθήκη, 1974) την Guardia Civil την άφησε έτσι στα ξένα και τους Civil Guards τους έβαλε Πολιτικούς Φρουρούς.

Επίσης στα *civil rights/liberties* δεν παίζει το αστικά/ές;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 2, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> Τώρα Ζαζ βάζεις τα δύσκολα (και όχι κατ' ανάγκη νομικά). Για το civil commotion πιστεύω ότι η ιδανική απόδοση θα ήταν ο αρχαιοελληνικός όρος "στάσις" με το σημασιολογικό περιεχόμενο που του αποδίδει λ.χ. ο Πολύβιος (δηλ. της πολιτικής και κοινωνικής αναταραχής στο πλαίσιο της πόλης-κράτους). Χρωστώ παραπομπές, ή έστω παραπομπή, αλλά είμαι εντελώς πτώμα για να το ψάξω απόψε:). Δυστυχώς η σημασία της λέξης άλλαξε τόσο που σήμερα η χρήση της θα ήταν απρόσφορη.
> Το "λαϊκή εξέγερση" δεν το θεωρώ ακριβές: δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι πρόκειται για εξέγερση και πάντως δεν είναι απαραίτητα λαϊκή (μπορεί να έχει προκληθεί από μια αριστοκρατία ή ελίτ).


Όπως σωστά αναφέρεις για τη _στάση_, έχει όντως πρόβλημα στη σημερινή χρήση της. Σύμφωνα με τον Ν. 2287/1995 (Άρθρο 46 κ.ά.) η στάση μπορεί να είναι ένοπλη ή χωρίς όπλα. Για το _civil commotion_ όμως δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσον μπορεί να είναι ένοπλη (με την κλασική σημασία τού «ένοπλος») — και σε κάθε περίπτωση οφείλει (λόγω του «civil») να διακρίνεται από τη _στάση_ τού ΣΠΚ.

Πάντως οι σχετικοί ορισμοί που βρίσκω την τοποθετούν μεταξύ ταραχών και επανάστασης, γι' αυτό και μου φάνηκε εύλογη απόδοση η «εξέγερση».


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 2, 2010)

Όμως Ρογήρε (ΥΓ 10) μπορεί ο εμφύλιος πόλεμος να είναι εδραιωμένη απόδοση αλλά τάχει κι αυτή τα προβληματάκια της - τουλάχιστον για όσους δυστροπούν στην ενότητα, ή και στην έννοια, της "φυλής" (με οποιαδήποτε έννοια αυτή). 
Εστιάζει υπερβολικά, θέλω να πω, στο ανώμαλο, το συναισθηματικό, ή και το τραυματικό/δραματικό του πράγματος ("αδερφοφάγωμα") και παραβλέπει, ακριβώς, την πολιτική διάσταση. Η οποία είναι, νομίζω, εμφανής στο λατινογενή όρο.
(Θεωρητικά μιλάμε, έτσι;)


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 2, 2010)

Ε, τ' ορκίζομαι, εγώ ερωτηματικό (και κλείσιμο παρένθεσης) είχα βάλει, δεν ξέρω πώς βγήκε αυτό το στρουμφάκι...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 2, 2010)

Πρέπει να επιλέγεις το Disable smilies in text.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 2, 2010)

buccaneer said:


> Όμως Ρογήρε (ΥΓ 10) μπορεί ο εμφύλιος πόλεμος να είναι εδραιωμένη απόδοση αλλά τάχει κι αυτή τα προβληματάκια της - τουλάχιστον για όσους δυστροπούν στην ενότητα, ή και στην έννοια, της "φυλής" (με οποιαδήποτε έννοια αυτή).
> Εστιάζει υπερβολικά, θέλω να πω, στο ανώμαλο, το συναισθηματικό, ή και το τραυματικό/δραματικό του πράγματος ("αδερφοφάγωμα") και παραβλέπει, ακριβώς, την πολιτική διάσταση. Η οποία είναι, νομίζω, εμφανής στο λατινογενή όρο.
> (Θεωρητικά μιλάμε, έτσι;)



Μπουκάν, τόχεις το δίκιο σου, αλλά πώς να το κάνουμε ο πολιτικός πόλεμος θα ήταν απείρως μεγαλύτερο τερατούργημα.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 2, 2010)

Δεν υποστήριξα τον "πολιτικό πόλεμο", είπα ότι θα ήθελα κάτι καλύτερο απ' τον εμφύλιο.

Ζαζούλα ευχαριστώ, το κατάλαβα εκ των υστέρων.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 2, 2010)

> civil rights = πολιτικά δικαιώματα, δικαιώματα του πολίτη


Βασικό και το αντίθετο, που ξεχνάμε: civil duties

Και το "λατινικό" civil upatras


----------



## Palavra (Mar 12, 2010)

*civil partner*

Civil partnerships in the United Kingdom, granted under the Civil Partnership Act 2004, give same-sex couples rights and responsibilities identical to civil marriage. Civil partners are entitled to the same property rights as married opposite-sex couples, the same exemption as married couples on inheritance tax, social security and pension benefits, and also the ability to get parental responsibility for a partner's children,[1] as well as responsibility for reasonable maintenance of one's partner and their children, tenancy rights, full life insurance recognition, next-of-kin rights in hospitals, and others. There is a formal process for dissolving partnerships akin to divorce.​
Σε κάποιες σελίδες της ΕΕ το civil partnership αναφέρεται ως «σύμφωνο συμβίωσης». Πρόκειται ουσιαστικά για ένωση όμοια με τον πολιτικό γάμο αλλά μεταξύ ομόφυλων ζευγαριών. Πώς θα λέγαμε ωστόσο τον civil partner;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 12, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Πώς θα λέγαμε ωστόσο τον civil partner;


έτερον συμβιώντα


----------



## Palavra (Mar 12, 2010)

Και τη γυναίκα, καλέ κύριε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2010)

Σκέφτηκα το _εταίρος σε σύμφωνο συμβίωσης_, αλλά μετά που ρώτησες και για γυναίκες...


----------



## anef (Mar 12, 2010)

_Σύντροφοι βάσει συμφώνου συμβίωσης_, ίσως; (Και μετά σκέτο _σύντροφοι_)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2010)

Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, γιατί θα πρέπει να είναι κάτι διαφορετικό από το _σύζυγοι_; Γιατί θα πρέπει το νομικό είδος της σχέσης να επηρεάσει και γλωσσικά την ονομασία του ζευγαριού; Και αν χρειάζεται προσδιορισμός, ανάλογα με αυτό που προτείνει η anef: _Σύζυγοι βάσει συμφώνου συμβίωσης_.

Πάντως, μια άλλη ιδέα (στα νάματα της γαλλικής επανάστασης) θα ήταν «πολίτες σε σύμφωνο συμβίωσης».


----------



## Palavra (Mar 12, 2010)

Το θέμα είναι ότι το έχω σε κουτάκι φόρμας προς συμπλήρωση, όπου πρέπει να γράψεις την οικογενειακή σου κατάσταση: έγγαμος, άγαμος, διαζευγμένος, σε διάσταση, σε απελπισια...


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2010)

Καλημέρα.
_Σύντροφος (ο, η)_ το έχω ακούσει, αλλά αμφιβάλλω αν σου κάνει σε τέτοιο κείμενο.
Το *_έταιρον ήμισυ; ;)_

Edit: με πρόλαβε η Άνεφ. 


drsiebenmal said:


> [...]
> Πάντως, μια άλλη ιδέα (στα νάματα της γαλλικής επανάστασης) θα ήταν «πολίτες σε σύμφωνο συμβίωσης».


 
...και άλλοι πολίτες στα πρόθυρα νευρικής κρίσης , θα συμπλήρωνα.


----------



## anef (Mar 12, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Το θέμα είναι ότι το έχω σε κουτάκι φόρμας προς συμπλήρωση, όπου πρέπει να γράψεις την οικογενειακή σου κατάσταση: έγγαμος, άγαμος, διαζευγμένος, σε διάσταση, σε απελπισια...



Τότε σκέτο _(με) σύμφωνο συμβίωσης_;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 12, 2010)

Αυτό έχω βάλει προς το παρόν, απλώς έλεγα μήπως βρίσκαμε και κάτι για το civil partner.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2010)

Όσο οι _civil partners_ είναι _same-sex partners_, θα μπορούσαμε να δανειστούμε το _*ομόφυλοι σύντροφοι*_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2010)

Μια επιφύλαξη για το _σύντροφοι_ είναι ότι --ως τώρα τουλάχιστον-- έχω την αίσθηση ότι χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο για (νομικά) άτυπες σχέσεις.


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2010)

_Νόμιμοι σύντροφοι; Νόμιμοι ομόφυλοι σύντροφοι;_


----------



## Zazula (Mar 12, 2010)

nickel said:


> _Νόμιμοι σύντροφοι;_


Δηλαδή οι παντρεμένοι είναι παράνομοι σύντροφοι; Ίσως ένα τέτοιο επιχείρημα θα ήταν πολύτιμο σε πολλούς παντρεμένους που παίζει το μάτι τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2010)

Γιατί ακριβώς δεν μας κάνει ή μας ενοχλεί το _σύζυγοι/έγγαμοι_ κλπ;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 12, 2010)

Γι' αυτό :):


Palavra said:


> Το θέμα είναι ότι το έχω σε κουτάκι φόρμας προς συμπλήρωση, όπου πρέπει να γράψεις την οικογενειακή σου κατάσταση: έγγαμος, άγαμος, διαζευγμένος, σε διάσταση...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Το θέμα είναι ότι το έχω σε κουτάκι φόρμας προς συμπλήρωση, όπου πρέπει να γράψεις την οικογενειακή σου κατάσταση: έγγαμος, άγαμος, διαζευγμένος, σε διάσταση, σε απελπισια...





drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί ακριβώς δεν μας κάνει ή μας ενοχλεί το _σύζυγοι/έγγαμοι_ κλπ;




Έγγαμοι σε σύμφωνο συμβίωσης; (συμ-συμ)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 12, 2010)

Μιλάμε για ΗΒ. Πρόκειται για μία φόρμα στην οποία συμπληρώνει κανείς την οικογενειακή του κατάσταση. Η φόρμα αυτή έχει τα εξής, με κουτάκι δίπλα, τα οποία πρέπει κανείς να τικάρει:


Marital status: | Single | Married | Divorced
...............................
| Separated| Civil Partner | Cohabiting
Επομένως, δε μας απασχολεί αν θεωρούνται ή όχι παντρεμένοι, αλλά το είδος νομικής ένωσης με την οποία έχουν αποκτήσει αυτή την ιδιότητα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2010)

Για τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση, μια ιδέα: _συζευγμένοι με σύμφωνο συμβίωσης;_

Σία, μη βαράτε! Είπα να ρίξω κι εγώ μια μπαλωθιά. 

Edit: Με τρία _συν,_ κερδίζω κάτι, Δρ7χ;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 12, 2010)

Ωραιότατο και κυρίως θα χωράει σίγουρα στο κουτάκι που βλέπεις παραπάνω 
Σοβαρά τώρα, ούτε με περίφραση δε μου έρχεται κάτι...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2010)

Civil Partner
Σύμφ.Συμβ.

ορίστε, το χώρεσα... :) 
το τρίτο συν είναι στη συγκατοίκηση από όσο βλέπω...


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Ωραιότατο και κυρίως θα χωράει σίγουρα στο κουτάκι που βλέπεις παραπάνω
> Σοβαρά τώρα, ούτε με περίφραση δε μου έρχεται κάτι...


 
ΟΚ, μονολεκτικά τότε: *βιοσυμφωνοζευγμένοι ή +βιο+φωνο+ζευγμένοι; 
Τι μας έχεις κάνει σήμερα, μας έζεψες όλους στα σύμφωνα...


----------



## Palavra (Mar 12, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> ορίστε, το χώρεσα... :)


Έχω και κάτι χαρτιά που δεν μπορώ να τα χωρέσω στα συρτάρια μου με τίποτα, χερ ντοκτόρ, λέω να σας καλέσω για καφέ καμιά μέρα 


daeman said:


> ΟΚ, μονολεκτικά τότε: *βιοσυμφωνοζευγμένοι ή +βιο+φωνο+ζευγμένοι;


Τώρα, μάλιστα! Απλό, κατανοητό και εύχρηστο! 
Να μην χρησιμοποιείται μετά από την κατανάλωση ρακής


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2010)

Palavra said:


> [...]Τώρα, μάλιστα! Απλό, κατανοητό και εύχρηστο!
> Να μην χρησιμοποιείται μετά από την κατανάλωση ρακής


 
Αυτό και το βουλώνω· αρκετά μαγάρισα το νήμα. 
Ίσα-ίσα, είναι καλό τεστ για να διαπιστωθεί ο βαθμός μέθης του καταναλωτή ρακής. Αν μπορεί να το πει, μπορεί να πιει.


----------



## aqua (Jun 3, 2010)

*civil cases*
Να βάλω κι εγώ άλλο ένα. Εννοούμε υποθέσεις αστικού δικαίου (δίπλα έχει και "ποινικές υποθέσεις"). Όμως εγώ είμαι σε προνεωτερικό περιβάλλον όπου δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω τον όρο "αστικό δίκαιο". "Αστικές υποθέσεις" όμως εννοούμε της πόλης, "πολιτικές" της πολιτικής. Καμιά ιδέα;
(ευχαριστώ , πολύ χρήσιμο νήμα)


----------



## Costas (Jun 3, 2010)

Δώσε καμιά φράση...


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2010)

Δυο ιδέες (αν και θα προτιμούσα κι εγώ κάτι περισσότερο, να δούμε πού βρίσκεται το civil):

ιδιωτικές διαφορές
μη ποινικές υποθέσεις


----------



## aqua (Jun 3, 2010)

nickel νομίζω πως και οι δύο προτάσεις μου κάνουν!
Η πρότασή μου είναι: Church and notables had judicial rights over Christian *civil cases*,
including marriage, dowry, divorce and inheritance.


----------



## Earion (Jun 3, 2010)

Ο συγγραφέας χρησιμοποιεί σημερινή ορολογία και τα παραδείγματα που αναφέρει (γάμος, προίκα, διαζύγιο, κληρονομιά) ανήκουν όλα στο αστικό δίκαιο. Άρα μιλαμε, με σημερινή ορολογία, για υποθέσεις αστικού δικαίου. Γιατί αυτοπαγιδεύεσαι με το προνε*ο*τερικό περιβάλλον; Αν πρόκειται για μια τυπική μεσαιωνική ευρωπαϊκή κοινωνία, η έννομη τάξη της διατηρούσε (όσο θολά της επέτρεπαν οι καιροί) τις κατηγορίες του ρωμαϊκού δικαίου. (Εκτός αν πρόκειται για Αγγλία, όπου τα πράγματα όντως θολώνουν επικίνδυνα με το common law).


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 3, 2010)

Κι εγώ νομίζω ότι η απόδοση "αστικές υποθέσεις/ υποθέσεις αστικού δικαίου" δεν δημιουργεί κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. Επομένως, +1 στον Earion από μένα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Δεν θα διαφωνήσω με τους παραπάνω κυρίους. Μάλιστα, κράτησα πισινή προσβλέποντας στην άφιξή τους και χαίρομαι που δεν είπαν ότι δεν στέκουν οι προτάσεις μου.

Το αστείο είναι ότι ξεκινώντας τώρα από τον Λαπαβίτσα, που φιλοξενεί τη διατύπωση, αλλά σε μετάφραση από ελληνικό κείμενο, βρίσκω σε εργασία το εξής:

Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη, ότι οι ιδιωτικές διαφορές, που δεν υπάγονταν στην αποκλειστική δικαιοδοσία της Εκκλησίας (όπως μνηστεία, γάμος, διαζύγιο, διατροφή, διαθήκη κλπ){50}, έπρεπε να υπαχθούν στη δικαιοδοσία του ιεροδίκη, εφόσον δεν επιλύονταν διαιτητικά{51}, θα μπορούσαμε να θεωρήσουμε και την εν λόγω μαρτυρία, ως ένδειξη για την προσπάθεια της Εκκλησίας να διευρύνει, μέσω της συμβιβαστικής επίλυσης των διαφορών, την δικαιοδοσία της και επί των εμπράγματων εννόμων σχέσεων.

{50} Στο πλαίσιο της ανοχής του ισλαμικού δικαίου προς τους χριστιανικούς πληθυσμούς και ότι σχετιζόταν με την άσκηση θείας λατρείας, οι υποθέσεις του οικογενειακού και κληρονομικού δικαίου θεωρούνταν ότι συνδέονται με τη θρησκεία, γι’ αυτό και οι χριστιανοί μπορούσαν να τηρούν το δικό τους δίκαιο. Βλ. Δ.Θ. Σιάτρας, Ελληνικά κοινοτικά δικαστήρια κατά την τουρκοκρατία, [Δημοτικό κέντρο ιστορικών ερευνών τεκμηρίωσης αρχείων και εκθεμάτων], εκδ. Βόλος, Βόλος 1997, σελ. 29.
{51} Ν.Ι. Πανταζόπουλου, Ρωμαϊκόν δίκαιον…, ό.π., σελ. 255, 262-263, όπου σημειώνεται, σχετικά με τη διαιτησία, ότι λόγω των κλειστών συνθηκών ζωής, κάθε διαφορά που προέκυπτε, θεωρούνταν οικογενειακή υπόθεση, στην οποία δεν έπρεπε να αναμιχθούν ξένοι αλλόθρησκοι, και οι αντίδικοι, παροτρυνόμενοι από τον κοινωνικό έλεγχο, κατέφευγαν με τους μάρτυρές τους στον αρχιερέα, όπου όλοι μαζί επέλυαν τη διαφορά με αμοιβαίες υποχωρήσεις. Με την διαιτησία, ως μέσο επίλυσης της διαφοράς, επιτρεπόταν να ρυθμίζεται κατά τρόπο αυτόνομο και η συμπεριφορά των χριστιανών μέσα στο σύνολο της κοινότητας.
http://invenio.lib.auth.gr/record/71597/files/gri-2007-307.pdf?version=1​

Πιστεύω ότι θα σου φανεί χρήσιμη η εργασία για διάφορες μεταφραστικές λύσεις.


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> ...
> 
> Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη, ότι οι ιδιωτικές διαφορές, που δεν υπάγονταν στην αποκλειστική δικαιοδοσία της Εκκλησίας (όπως μνηστεία, γάμος, διαζύγιο, διατροφή, διαθήκη κλπ){50}, έπρεπε να υπαχθούν στη δικαιοδοσία του ιεροδίκη, εφόσον δεν επιλύονταν διαιτητικά{51}, θα μπορούσαμε να θεωρήσουμε και την εν λόγω μαρτυρία, ως ένδειξη για την προσπάθεια της Εκκλησίας να διευρύνει, μέσω της συμβιβαστικής επίλυσης των διαφορών, την δικαιοδοσία της και επί των εμπράγματων εννόμων σχέσεων.
> 
> ...



Δύο σύντομες παρατηρήσεις ως προς το παρατιθέμενο κείμενο:

1. Χωρίς την υποσημείωση, υπάρχει σοβαρός κίνδυνος παρανόησης στην αρχή του κειμένου (ως προς το ποιές διαφορές υπάγονταν ή όχι στη δικαιοδοσία της Εκκλησίας).
2. Στην υποσημείωση 51 παρατηρείται μια σχετική σύγχυση μεταξύ διαιτησίας και διαμεσολάβησης/ επίλυσης διαφορών με συμβιβασμό (τουλάχιστον με βάση τις σύγχρονες νομικές αντιλήψεις).


----------



## Earion (Jun 3, 2010)

Τι κάνει το άτιμο το χρήμα  κόμμα:
οι ιδιωτικές διαφορές που δεν υπάγονταν = υπάρχουν ιδιωτικές διαφορές που υπάγονταν 
οι ιδιωτικές διαφορές, που δεν υπάγονταν = δεν υπάρχει καμιά ιδιωτική διαφορά που να μην υπάγεται, άρα όλες υπάγονταν.

Δεύτερον, εκείνο το Christian έπρεπε να με βάλει σε υποψίες. Νόμισα ότι πρόκειται για ευρωπαϊκή μεσαιωνική κοινωνία με "χριστιανούς" και "βαρβάρους", αλλά εδώ έχουμε μουσουλμανική κοινωνία με υποτελείς χριστιανούς... Έστω, αλλά έχω μπερδευτεί: το προς μετάφραση κείμενο ανήκει στον Λαπαβίτσα, ο οποίος μιλά για μουσουλμανική έννομη τάξη; Τι συζητάμε, του Λαπαβίτσα το κείμενο ή το δεύτερο;


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2010)

Θες να σε μπερδέψω;

Αναζήτησα το αγγλικό, βρήκα το ενδιαφέρον κείμενο του Λαπαβίτσα. Civil cases εκεί μέσα έχει από ελληνικό βιβλίο (Demetriades, _I Kentriki kai Ditiki Makedonia kata ton Evliya Tselempi_) αν και όχι το συγκεκριμένο παράθεμα. Αναζήτησα ελληνικές εργασίες που κάνουν χρήση του βιβλίου του Δημητριάδη και κατά τύχη έπεσα πάνω στη διατύπωση! Αλλά περισσότερο μου άρεσε η υπόλοιπη ορολογία.

Αχ, το κόμμα... Δεν τις σέβονται τις (non-)defining!


----------



## Earion (Jun 3, 2010)

Να το διατυπώσω καλύτερα Nickel; Το παράθεμα που μας έδωσε η Aqua (#46) βρίσκεται αυτούσιο στο κείμενο του Λαπαβίτσα όπου μας παραπέμπεις (*στη σελίδα με τον τρομερό αριθμό 666!*), όχι σε κείμενο του Δημητριάδη.

Και να πω κάτι τώρα χαμηλόφωνα: κάπως παράξενα μου αντήχησε στο διάβασμα η φράση:
In practice Naoussa found itself under a large measure of Christian self-government --a*n unusual state of affairs for Macedonian towns and cities*​αλλά ας μην το σκαλίζω τώρα, ψιλά γράμματα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αναζήτησα το αγγλικό, βρήκα το ενδιαφέρον κείμενο του Λαπαβίτσα. Civil cases εκεί μέσα έχει από ελληνικό βιβλίο (Demetriades, _I Kentriki kai Ditiki Makedonia kata ton Evliya Tselempi_) αν και όχι το συγκεκριμένο παράθεμα.


Το ίδιο είπα κι εγώ («όχι το συγκεκριμένο παράθεμα»). Στην κορυφή ωστόσο της 666, υπάρχει μεταφρασμένο από το βιβλίο του Δημητριάδη το εξής: «Ottoman power was also represented by a low-ranking Muslim religious judge, a _naip_, who dealt with criminal and civil cases». Και άρχισα ο φτωχός να ψάχνω μήπως βρω αλλού τον Δημητριάδη, στα ελληνικά...


----------



## Earion (Jun 4, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αχ, το κόμμα... Δεν τις σέβονται τις (non-)defining!



Υπάρχει κι ένας που από τον τρόπο που γράφει δείχνει να μην την έχει κατανοήσει αυτή τη διαφορά. Λέει (σ. 4):

Οι πολύ συνοπτικές αναφορικές προτάσεις, οι οποίες συνήθως εισάγονται με το που, κατά κανόνα δεν στίζονται με κόμμα. Γράφουμε:
*ο άνθρωπος που βάδιζε στον δρόμο μου φάνηκε γνωστός· τα λόγια που είπα δεν τα ξαναλέω*.​
Φυσικά η αιτία που δεν μπαίνει κόμμα δεν είναι ότι η αναφορική πρόταση είναι πολύ συνοπτική (!)
Αλλά σταματώ εδώ γιατί επιθυμώ διεξοδικότερη συζήτηση και γιατί περιμένω την παρέμβαση που μας υποσχέθηκες.


----------



## Teo (Apr 4, 2016)

nickel said:


> *civil disobedience* = αντίσταση κατά της αρχής, απείθεια κατά της αρχής



*civil disobedience* είναι η πρακτική της ηθελημένης και δημόσιας παραβίασης νόμων με σκοπό να καταδειχτεί το πώς οι νόμοι ενισχύουν αδικίες ή τις παραβλέπουν. Συνήθως αποδίδεται *"πολιτική ανυπακοή"*. "Αντίσταση κατά της αρχής" είναι όταν κάποιος πολίτης αντιστέκεται στα "όργανα" του νόμου όταν προσπαθούν να τον συλλάβουν. "Απείθεια" όταν τα εν λόγω όργανα δίνουν κάποια εντολή και ο εν λόγω πολίτης την αγνοεί. 

Αυτό που με έφερε σε αυτό το νήμα είναι μια δυσκολία με το civil:
*civil sphere* ως σφαίρα διακριτή από την ιδιωτική (οικιακή) αλλά και από την πολιτική (με την θεσμική έννοια του όρου). Κάποια ιδέα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2016)

Teo said:


> Αυτό που με έφερε σε αυτό το νήμα είναι μια δυσκολία με το civil:
> *civil sphere* ως σφαίρα διακριτή από την ιδιωτική (οικιακή) αλλά και απο την πολιτική (με την θεσμική έννοια του όρου). Κάποια ιδέα;



Μήπως μπορείς να το δώσεις στο συγκείμενο που σε προβληματίζει; Επειδή η ιδιωτική σφαίρα είναι πολύ συνηθισμένη σύναψη.


----------



## rogne (Apr 4, 2016)

Κάτι σαν "σφαίρα της κοινωνίας πολιτών" (ή σκέτο "κοινωνία πολιτών") μυρίζομαι, με την έννοια της δημόσιας σφαίρας εκτός του κράτους.


----------



## Teo (Apr 4, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μήπως μπορείς να το δώσεις στο συγκείμενο που σε προβληματίζει;



Το έχω πολλές φορές στο κείμενο αλλά δεν έχω κάποια χαρακτηριστική φράση. Ίσως αυτή: 

"When social life itself undergoes hierarchical differentiation and emerges as a separate terrain to be organized on its own terms, we find a conflict between the domestic and civil spheres- one that extends hierarchy into domestic life."

Είναι ανθρωπολογικό κείμενο· περιγραφει πώς στις πρώιμες ανθρώπινες κοινωνίες μέσα από την "οικιακή" σφαίρα (του κλαν ή οποιασδήποτε άλλης οικογενειακής μονάδας) αναδύθηκε μια σφαίρα με ξεχωριστούς κανόνες, που είχε μια "δημόσια" διάσταση, πριν ωστόσο την εμφάνιση διακριτών θεσμών διακυβέρνησης που θα δικαιολογούσαν τον όρο "πολίτική σφαίρα".

Το *"κοινωνία των πολιτών"* θα περιέγραφε καλά αυτή τη διάκριση, αλλά ο *"πολίτης"* είναι πολύ μεταγενέστερη έννοια και θα ακουστεί σαν αναχρονισμός όταν μιλάμε για πρωτόγονες κοινωνίες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2016)

Εδώ δεν βλέπω πάντως πρόβλημα μεταξύ οικογενειακής σφαίρας (που επίσης είναι υπαρκτός όρος) και ιδιωτικής σφαίρας. Βέβαια άλλη ήταν η οικογένεια τότε (φατρία, όπως λες, μάλλον) και άλλη σήμερα, αυτό όμως δεν προκύπτει και από τα συμφραζόμενα της αφήγησης;


----------



## Themis (Apr 4, 2016)

Στα συγκεκριμένα συμφραζόμενα, και ανάλογα βέβαια με το πώς χρησιμοποιούνται οι όροι στη συνέχεια του κειμένου, οι κατ' αρχήν επιλογές για το αντίθετο της οικιακής σφαίρας θα ήταν νομίζω είτε κοινωνική (χωρίς να αποκλείεται η κοινοτική) είτε (απορία ψάλτου βηξ...) εξωοικιακή.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 4, 2016)

rogne said:


> [...]με την έννοια της δημόσιας σφαίρας εκτός του κράτους.


Γιατί δεν ταιριάζει το «δημόσια σφαίρα»;


----------



## rogne (Apr 4, 2016)

Ε, τώρα που βλέπω για τι πράγμα πρόκειται, μπορεί και να ταιριάζει. Πάντως χοντρός αναχρονισμός μού φαίνεται και το πρωτότυπο civil sphere για "πρωτόγονες" κοινωνίες, είναι φορτισμένη έννοια το civil (για να μην πω και το sphere), πολύ μοντέρνα...

ΥΓ. Να προσθέσω ωστόσο ότι στην πρόταση του Θέμη τείνω περισσότερο κι εγώ (με επιφύλαξη, πάντα).


----------

